# Speakers at 1.5k Creative A335 or Edifier X100



## izzikio_rage (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys 

After getting flamed by all of you for trying to purchase super cheapo speakers at 1000 I decided to up my budget a little and go for some sensible 2.1 systems. I mainly need a speaker since the speakers on my laptop are a disgrace to speakers everywhere. I'll be usually listening to songs on these or playing the ocassional game - rocksmith mainly. 

It finally has come down to choosing one of the below 

1. Creative SBS A335 Multimedia Speakers: highest RMS at 5W satellite and 11W sub, creative brand name, what I don't like is an exposed subwoofer diaphragm and the fact that they are overcharging me for the creative brand at 1.6k

2. Edifier X100: Slightly less power than the creatives, has a wooden body and a pretty good SNR. The downside is the lack of a wired volume control and there is no bass control at all. Everyone on the digit forums loves Edifier so am considering this  again at 1.6k 

What would you all suggest? plus is there a good speaker that I am missing? perhaps a umax or an Altec Lansing?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Logitech Z313 2.1 speakers@ 2.6k


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2014)

Bssunil...  That's a little out of my price range


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Its better to go with a  wired volume control so Creative SBS A335 @ 1.45k is best I think so.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2014)

The wired controller is a very useful thing. That was my main concern, is the edifier so good that i disregard the wired controller, higher power and brand name of the creative set


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Logitech Z213 2.1 speakers @1800.

Link:Z213 Multimedia Speakers - 2.1 Speaker System - Logitech


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't seem to find these on flipkart. Plus the other ones at 1.4k seem to have really bad reviews


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 20, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Logitech Z313 2.1 speakers@ 2.6k



Where?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2014)

Logitech Z313 2.1 speakers@ 2.6k(amazon.in)


----------

